# Clovelley 1st Nov



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Any takers on this trip in the morning - my head is swaying my legs are like jelly and Ive had two hours sleep today - but I might be up for it - reply soon if you can

Woppie


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Wopfish
Can't make it tomorrow but Friday am seems to be a better time. 7Kn W winds and 1.0 m swell around 0500. Saturday will swing to SW with 11 to 14 Kn winds. No thank you from Gordon's Bay, folks!!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Simon

ive got to drive to Seal Rocks in the evening on Friday - and I dont think its a good idea me fishing am that day :shock: :shock: :shock:

i'll be online for a while so if you think you might be there then i'll probably come down - if not no worries next time - am keen to head out with the dude that got the Cloveely vibe started

RESPECT

Woppie


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Stop it, please. You too kind....please....don't.
Tomorrow definitely out, as I need to go to work at 0700.
Look forward to seeing you next time. Around until next friday.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok simon - I'll stop it now!!!!

next week it shall be - hopefully !!!!

Regards

woppie


----------

